
Nielsen: iPhone sales climb as Android sales flatten out - protomyth
http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/news/2011/06/iphone-sales-back-to-driving-growth-of-smartphones-in-the-us.ars
======
ZeroGravitas
Seems quite a good result for Android. Apple added Verizon and doubled their
addressable market yet they fell short of doubling their sales, even after a
dip following the announcement as people waited to buy.

I was expecting a one time drop for Android before the same trends continued,
looks like they managed to keep it level.

